# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  People, express your opinions

## Cheri

People, express your opinions, here is a link   http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=xen-Gf...eature=related and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zvUS585UJk  where you can see a video clip which has been recorded in the studio where I work. I would appreciate your opinions and judgements!

----------


## Cheri

UPP

----------


## ScratchyClaws

it's too long... but I like it))

----------


## pokemont17

Such a very amazing link!

----------

